# Don Giovanni (Juan)



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

Normally i can consider myself as a conservative. Every opera (as in theater and cinema) should be performed as the composer/writer intended to. Newer productions are always suspicious to me. Or a new one is really astonnishing or it simply corruptes the works (seriously when they're masterpieces).

However i was looking for a Don Giovanni version on youtube when i found this trailer:






The first thing that came to my head was: "Sad is the day when sex/porn is needed to promote Don Giovanni. Don Giovanni by itself has everything in it, including sex".

Nevertheless i watched it again (i haven't seen the full version) and a new thought have been brought to my mind. How perfectly Don Giovanni suites for nowadays. Not that i was not aware of that but, like i said in the beginning, as a conservative i associate the opera in other era.

It is not necessary to remind how grand Don Giovanni is. It is redundant but how modern this masterpiece is, it never ceasses to amaze me.

I'll try to see this version in complete.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

sex won't ever go out of style  like revenge, love and betrayal. There is a reason most libretti are about one or more.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

update: I watched it. You can find it... around.

here's my thoughts on it, without giving away spoilers (there are some things they've done differently):

- could've done with better singing and more humour; it's very XIXth century in spirit
- they could've been more consistent about the singing - sometimes they do sing along, sometimes they don't; they should've during the big party scene, imo
- recitatives sound funny within the film - spoken dialogue would've worked better
- translation - a bit wonky
- _Il catalogo_ on the laptop - worked
- Zerlina's engagement party - worked, however, it was nighttime and by _La ci darem la mano_ it was daytime! His pad must've been in another country 

my conclusion: find it & watch it if you love DG but it's far from earth-shattering; you can well do without


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

deggial said:


> update: I watched it. You can find it... around.
> 
> here's my thoughts on it, without giving away spoilers (there are some things they've done differently):
> 
> ...


I think I'll do without for sure.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

deggial said:


> update: I watched it. You can find it... around.
> 
> here's my thoughts on it, without giving away spoilers (there are some things they've done differently):
> 
> ...


Have you seen it already? That was fast! I haven't yet.

According to the director, it was intended not to be an explendid version but rather an honest one. Also the singers sing all way through, it is not lip sync.






But for now, i'm letting myself go with Bohm's and Fisher-Diskau's Don Giovanni.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

they do sing throghout, true, but sometimes they are not singing _in the film_. Let me explain: Donna Elvira is walking down the train platform, thinking about DG and "singing" in her head. We hear her singing, but she's not singing aloud as she's walking. Now DG and Lep are seen singing whenever they are supposed to be singing. Same thing with the Act I finale - Donna Elvira, Donna Anna, Don Ottavio, Zerlina and Masetto are heard singing, but when you see them they are not, they just look outraged etc.

I get that it wasn't supposed to be the ultimate version. You will see if you agree with the ending and a couple of other things they did differently. It was entertaining enough, after all I sat through the whole thing (Mozart helped a lot) and this is just my opinion. It definitely works as a contemporary (if not very believable) story.


----------

